# Non Union ICD 9 code



## Shrina (Aug 25, 2011)

How do I code a nonunion jones fracture?  it is the nonunion followed by the original fracture?  Is it just the nonunion by itself?


----------



## Shrina (Aug 25, 2011)

Is nonunion considered to be a late effect?


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Aug 25, 2011)

look at 28322 733.82, 905.4


----------

